# Ultrasonic Proximity Sensor. 4 Bucks. The possibilities... Safe and Happy Holidays :)



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

*Ultrasonic Proximity Sensor. 4 Bucks. The possibilities...*


----------



## DEADicated (Dec 27, 2009)

That looks like it could have a lot of possibilities Thanks for posting.
Where did you find it for $4?


----------



## Machiavellian (Sep 2, 2013)

Great find Zoolando, I wasn't able to find any in my area for $4.00 but Amazon has them for $7 Even at that price so many options available.
https://www.amazon.com/Peak-PKC0RJ-3-Color-Garage-Parking/dp/B0066IUPE6
Here is the link to the amazon one I found if anyone is interested.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

I live in Regina Saskatchewan, (Home of Deadpool) and the city is full of these dollar stores called - Dollorama. Lol i picked up 20 or 30 of these things for 4 dollars each. Indeed there are many ways to use these things for haunting. 2 channels at 3.2 volts could be used as simple as a couple pumpkins with led. they're ideal for prop controllers, and can can be used to trigger a relay for high voltages.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Halfway to halloween. Parts just arrived from Shanghai. Follow up video to follow soon.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Is there a brand name on the packaging for the sensors?


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Darkone this brand is called - Peak Performance garage sensor. There are other brands available as well.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

^ an update on these prop triggers. Ill never use infrared again. ^


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 21, 2018)

Really great information, but there seem to bee a fine line between yellow and red making the yellow channel nearly unusable. But it shoudl work great as a trigger.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Agreed. The yellow channel that is in actuality both red and green channels combined, should not be considered a primary. Bridging them on a relay just made it so that no matter what, it activates the prop at all ranges. Also on a side note, SOME store bought animatronics have a button or switch cable that is easy enough to tap into but they function like a dead mans switch. Don't tap in here! The relay will trigger the prop but it will NOT run the full sequence or program and will shut off. YOU want to tap in on the cables going to the existing PIR or GEMMY/TRYME... Works great with all pro haunt controllers as well.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Tell your PIR sensor to shove it. Halloween is right around the corner and this is the simple and cheap upgrade you need to make so your Bots work always and not just some of the time. Happy Haunting. Check out both vids.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Let's refresh the topic. Here is a couple updates in a recent video from 2021.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Hallowed31 (7 mo ago)

Great work, could get any range you like (up to about 12') with an Arduino ultrasonic sensor setup. Recommend the Nano Every--not the Nano because it's a pain to work with--the Nano Every is about $10USD (buy with pins already soldered on, it's worth the dollar or so extra). Six wires total, (four for sensor, two for digital trigger pin out) to your solid state relay. Power the Every with a cell phone battery backup charger (USB to micro-USB)
Pack of five HC-SR04 sensors $14CAD on Amazon, c/w Dupont wires and mounting brackets(but also order a pack of female-female Dupont wires since the sensors and boards are both male, the extensions will come in handy though, another 10 bucks or so). That's 80 bucks roughly for 5 Nano Everys, 5 sensors, the wires and sensor mounting brackets. Not too bad.


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

Great tutorial! This is great for those who are not fluent in Arduino programming. Now I love the Arduino and do program some for my props but a no brainer ultrasonic range trigger is always a high plus! Thanks.


----------



## Hallowed31 (7 mo ago)

Allen_Haunts said:


> Great tutorial! This is great for those who are not fluent in Arduino programming. Now I love the Arduino and do program some for my props but a no brainer ultrasonic range trigger is always a high plus! Thanks.


Definitely! Whatever gets the job done for you, is what's best.


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

ZOOBOO Upgrade. Not for sale or available in stores. Just a dollar store find that makes my arduino box collect dust.


----------

